# What do you use to polish your beloved car?



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Never really bothered myself, washing should suffice. The physical effort of removing the dried wax always got to me, good intentions evaporate.

Anyone swear by anything else?

Autoglym Super Resin Polish, hardly any effort! Please admire.....:tiphat:


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I use the Polish guys down the road.
No, seriously, they do a better job than I would and I'm happy to give them the business.

The car? Oh, it's a total beast, a real object of motorporn desire.

It's a Renault Clio.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2019)

The wind polishes my car.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I waxed and polished a car once in my life. It was a long time ago. I buy silver colored cars. They don't show the dirt.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

The best product which most Car enthusiasts recommend is: 
https://www.meguiars.com/#/
Once a year is plenty IMO.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

CnC Bartok said:


> Never really bothered myself, washing should suffice. The physical effort of removing the dried wax always got to me, good intentions evaporate.
> 
> Anyone swear by anything else?
> 
> ...


is it the Škoda KAMIQ? 
I have Mazda 6 and do not polish it, I go about 3 times a year to a car wash and buy the most expensive program, which sprays some form of polish on the car (I never bothered to find out what exactly it is) and I also spray the anticorrosive protection on the chassis once a year, because in winter they put salt on the roads to melt the snow and the salt is higly corrosive.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

^^^ It's the Kodiaq. As far as I am aware, the Kamiq is a smaller version, Kodiaq>Karoq>Kamiq? The Kamiq has only just become available here in the UK, and I think I'd prefer the big beefy Bear.

None of them are exactly designed as babe-magnets, though....:devil:

When I kept a car out in Prague, the salt was a real issue. It was a real effort to clean on the underside, and even then, a few years later, it was clear where the rust had started from. Car washes weren't too common back then.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dirt & dust is a protective coating on my car


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Dirt & dust is a protective coating on my car


You have cars? In Australia? Wow! But I thought you called them " miracle carriage, move without horse"?

Sorry, but it's official "be rude to an Aussie Day" here in the UK. Our cricketers have done their bit in the first few overs (false dawn), now I feel I have carried out my patriotic duty.

It appears that today is also "be polite to a Pom Day" in Australia. Your batsmen were incredibly polite to our bowlers in the first innings, and you bowlers to our batsmen in the second.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

CnC Bartok said:


> You have cars? In Australia? Wow! But I thought you called them " miracle carriage, move without horse"?
> 
> Sorry, but it's official "be rude to an Aussie Day" here in the UK. Our cricketers have done their bit in the first few overs (false dawn), now I feel I have carried out my patriotic duty.
> 
> It appears that today is also "be polite to a Pom Day" in Australia. Your batsmen were incredibly polite to our bowlers in the first innings, and you bowlers to our batsmen in the second.


Now, now. Don't rub it in. That's what Australians do.
Though Smith going for three 6s in one over, and Starc being carted all over the park: bliss.
What's that? Polishing my car? Meh..


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

CnC Bartok said:


> You have cars? In Australia? Wow! But I thought you called them " miracle carriage, move without horse"?
> 
> Sorry, but it's official "be rude to an Aussie Day" here in the UK. Our cricketers have done their bit in the first few overs (false dawn), now I feel I have carried out my patriotic duty.
> 
> It appears that today is also "be polite to a Pom Day" in Australia. Your batsmen were incredibly polite to our bowlers in the first innings, and you bowlers to our batsmen in the second.


Its just a lack of Sandpaper supplies in olde Blighty that got us. We just needed Thommo to throw down a couple of sandshoe crushers


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Its just a lack of Sandpaper supplies in olde Blighty that got us. We just needed Thommo to throw down a couple of sandshoe crushers


Jeff Thomson: they don't make them like they used to, do they.......


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Now, now. Don't rub it in. That's what Australians do.
> Though Smith going for three 6s in one over, and Starc being carted all over the park: bliss.
> What's that? Polishing my car? Meh..


Now there speaks a Yorkshireman! I should politely point out the decent Surrey contingent in the England team at present, mind! Jason Roy Surrey through and through, ignoring the first ten years spent at home in South Africa. I am sure he learnt how to be all bolshy within the sound of the bells of Guildford Cathedral?

My mother was from a part of Yorkshire that was lost in the great war of April 1974, and forced to co-exist with some yellowbellies for 20+ years. By that time my mother had long escaped, having moved to the other Kingston in her teenage years, but she never forgave Ted Heath.....


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

CnC Bartok said:


> Now there speaks a Yorkshireman! I should politely point out the decent Surrey contingent in the England team at present, mind! Jason Roy Surrey through and through, ignoring the first ten years spent at home in South Africa. I am sure he learnt how to be all bolshy within the sound of the bells of Guildford Cathedral?
> 
> My mother was from a part of Yorkshire that was lost in the great war of April 1974, and forced to co-exist with some yellowbellies for 20+ years. By that time my mother had long escaped, having moved to the other Kingston in her teenage years, but she never forgave Ted Heath.....


Yorkshire by 20+yrs residency, not by birth. I grew up by the sea, with so much salt spray in the air that cars would rust away before you had time to think about polishing them. Hence my unfamiliarity with and disinterest in chamois leather and Acme SuperMotorPolish.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2019)

Polish? What's that? Once a year to the car wash for a basic clean.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

CnC Bartok said:


> Jeff Thomson: they don't make them like they used to, do they.......


I got his autograph on the 1977 tour when Australia played Worcestershire. He had a shoulder injury and when I told him that I hoped he would be fit enough for the tests he said sardonically 'yeah, I haven't finished with you Poms yet...' Top bloke. :lol:


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

The big question now is: is 242 achievable? NZ defended a mere 239 in the semi final against India..........

Edit: and the rest is history. I will spend the rest of my life apologising to Kiwis. Nobody, nobody, deserved to lose.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Polish? Pah! Up in Scotland we use wire wool and sometimes an orbital sander. There's nowt more horrid than a pristine shiny car. I took a scouring pad and wire brush to my car last week and it looks gorgeous. Judge for yerselves.......


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Merl said:


> Polish? Pah! Up in Scotland we use wire wool and sometimes an orbital sander. There's nowt more horrid than a pristine shiny car. I took a scouring pad and wire brush to my car last week and it looks gorgeous. Judge for yerselves.......
> 
> View attachment 121348


Yeah, that'll get you some skirt.:angel: No doubt it'd look better in the traditional rain you get in Scotland (apart from August 3rd and September 12th, when it doesn't rain)

I should point out that this week was something like the fourth time in my life I have polished a car. The first three times were exhausting and in retrospect pointless. This time, it was actually a cathartic and positive experience. And far from physically draining. When you get a car from new, look after it!!!

Many years ago, when I was 10 or 11, I thought I'd be helpful and clean the dead bugs off the nice chrome grille of my Father's pride and joy. I used a SOFT kitchen pad, and inadvertently caused minor scuffs, which I could not rectify. Naturally the family story of me "cleaning his car with a Brillo pad" has been passed down through the years. An experience which keeps my therapist in work.....


----------

